# Does Damasko still offer Si movements?



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Did Damasko still offer a silicon spring (and other parts) for any of their models? If not, why not? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

GrouchoM said:


> Did Damasko still offer a silicon spring (and other parts) for any of their models? If not, why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Currently no. 
We were informed it is a supply issue, without further details.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. When did that happen? Has anyone found out more details? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Also, I read somewhere that the DC66si employed a freesprung balance. Is this true? Do any other Damasko chronograph use one? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> Also, I read somewhere that the DC66si employed a freesprung balance. Is this true? Do any other Damasko chronograph use one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


As far as I know (I might be wrong though) only the H35, A35-1, A35-2 feature a free-sprung, variable inertia balance as standard.
Their new A 26 does not feature a free-sprung balance.
The Damasko Si chronographs are based on the Valjoux 7750 and do feature a free-sprung (Molybdenum balance with 4 little weights for regulation). And quite a bit more. Damasko's EPS spring, rotor, a reinforced mainspring barrel, and an increased power reserve of 52 hours.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, Mike. I hope they bring these technical advances back. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks, Mike. I hope they bring these technical advances back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I think it is not up to Damasko when and if the 7750/7750Si will be back. If you'd check the ETA website and check the availability of the 7750 you read:
*ETA MECALINE CHRONOGRAPHS 
7750 VALJOUX - UNAVAILABLE*


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks but I didn't mean that I was waiting for a 7750 derived movement. I'm (sort of) waiting for a Damasko chronograph that employs si and a free sprung balance.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks but I didn't mean that I was waiting for a 7750 derived movement. I'm (sort of) waiting for a Damasko chronograph that employs si and a free sprung balance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Ok, understood. Take a seat and wait. Waiting for a non 7750 based Damasko chronograph with Si and free-sprung balance will take a long time. Up to now Damasko was happy to be able to use the gear train of the 7750 (plus base plate of course).


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

StufflerMike said:


> Ok, understood. Take a seat and wait. Waiting for a non 7750 based Damasko chronograph with Si and free-sprung balance will take a long time. Up to now Damasko was happy to be able to use the gear train of the 7750 (plus base plate of course).


so damasko is basically working around ETA availability at this point? Glad to see they're doing enough in house that they're able to keep producing.

I take it the new central minute chronos don't rely on ETA?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sky4 said:


> so damasko is basically working around ETA availability at this point? Glad to see they're doing enough in house that they're able to keep producing.
> 
> I take it the new central minute chronos don't rely on ETA?


The jumping stop minute out of the center ? Based on ETA.

From a former post: Based on the the proven work horse ETA/Valjoux 7750 Damasko designed the chronograph caliber C51 with exactly jumping minute counter, which shows the full 60 minutes stopped from the middle; Sharing this position with the stop second. This was inspired by the historical chronograph caliber Lemania 5100, which was often used for aviator watches (Orfina, Tutima to name just two).

Damasko:

It was a long path of try and tribulation: After a first implementation in modular design, it became clear that an integrated chronograph mechanism would be the better option. Thus, 2013 began with the work on a corresponding caliber. The base movement chosen again was the proven chrono movement ETA 7750.

After four years of development work in-house, they were on target in 2017 and presented the caliber C51. The focus point of the redesign was the jumping minute stop hand, for which a new mechanism was constructed, involving, among other things, five additional gears.

The new C51 movement in the DC 80 chronograph had its premiere, dispensing entirely with auxiliary dials and concentrating on the seconds and minutes counters from the center.

But the caliber C51 can do a lot more. Thanks to the integrated chronograph mechanism, it is possible to place a date disc directly under the dial - not implemented deep inro the movement, as with some modular constructions. And the free space on the dial can be used for other ads, such as the display of a second time zone.

After the chronograph DC 82 with stop minute hand and date display, the model DC 86 now appears as the next sequel. The DC 86 is equipped with the Damasko caliber C51-6, which in addition to the stop second and minute out of the middle also counts the hours - on a sub-dial at «6». At «9» you will find the small second, while at «3» there is an additional 24-hour display, which always moves in the same way as the main time.

The display of stop seconds and minutes out of the center is a benefit to readability supported by the color scheme: all chronograph functions are „green", the fully colored seconds hand and the minute hand with a green tip (plane silhouette) as well as the index and hand of the hour sub counter at the «6».


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Should si owners be concerned about replacement parts?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> Should si owners be concerned about replacement parts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I am not concerned at all. A good watchmaking company stocks spare parts. And Damasko is a good one.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

StufflerMike said:


> The jumping stop minute out of the center ? Based on ETA.
> 
> From a former post: Based on the the proven work horse ETA/Valjoux 7750 Damasko designed the chronograph caliber C51 with exactly jumping minute counter, which shows the full 60 minutes stopped from the middle; Sharing this position with the stop second. This was inspired by the historical chronograph caliber Lemania 5100, which was often used for aviator watches (Orfina, Tutima to name just two).


so i take it they just have enough parts left to keep making those?

I guess there's the sellita SW500 based on the 7750... I know historically damasko hasn't used any (?) sellita stuff.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

sky4 said:


> so i take it they just have enough parts left to keep making those?


Time will tell. Currently ETA does not sell 7750 movements. See www.eta.ch.



> I guess there's the sellita SW500 based on the 7750... I know historically damasko hasn't used any (?) sellita stuff.


If you order a SW500 now it will be delivered in 2023.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Did the DC86 have the EPS (Si) spring? In this page (Movements) it states it does.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

GrouchoM said:


> Did the DC86 have the EPS (Si) spring? In this page (Movements) it states it does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The DC86 does not, and it is not listed in the C51 movement specs.


----------



## Waqar Akram (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello,

I am also waiting for SI movement based watches to be back in stock, heard from Damasko that there are some constraints on the supply chain. No firm date was provided when SI will come back. But i am keeping my fingers crossed for later this year - please don't quote me on this wishful expectation of mine. Thanks


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Can the buttons be safely used underwater on the DCxx models? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## shyich03 (Aug 1, 2021)

I believe their new in house movements have silicon hairspring?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

shyich03 said:


> I believe their new in house movements have silicon hairspring?


Wrong if you are talking about the new A26 movement family. Here's a quote from their press sheet: „For reasons of ease of maintenance and in order to achieve the targeted price bracket, silicon components were not used for the time being." Right if you are talking about the A35, H35, but those are not new.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> Can the buttons be safely used underwater on the DCxx models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Did you read what Damasko states ?
Here' s what they say:


> „Every DAMASKO chronograph is fitted with our patented push-button system. The DAMASKO pushers are installed securely, permanently lubricated, and repeatedly sealed. They are made from the same ice-hardened stainless steel as all of our other casing components. The use of Titan Grade 5 screw tubes makes the system completely tear-resistant and prevent breakages. This technology makes DAMASKO pushers not only robust and waterproof, but also wear-free. The crown as well as the pushers can be used underwater without any issues."[end quote]


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, Mike! I was looking for that but couldn't find it. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> Did you read what Damasko states ?
> Here' s what they say:


Hey, new to the conversation. Does this quote mean the pushers work and are waterproof to the stated depth of 100M?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Gebbeth said:


> Hey, new to the conversation. Does this quote mean the pushers work and are waterproof to the stated depth of 100M?


As opposed to not working but waterproof to 100M?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

You know what I mean.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

GrouchoM said:


> Can the buttons be safely used underwater on the DCxx models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


per damasko it's good to go.

I'd be a little hesitant on any high end watch, just cause if it's going to leak that's when it will happen.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

StufflerMike said:


> Time will tell. Currently ETA does not sell 7750 movements. See www.eta.ch.
> 
> If you order a SW500 now it will be delivered in 2023.


Since ETA/Swatch isn't shipping 7750s, how can Damasko make DC86s...from their back inventory?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GrouchoM said:


> Since ETA/Swatch isn't shipping 7750s, how can Damasko make DC86s...from their back inventory?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


You answered your question by yourself.


----------



## robannenagy (Jan 7, 2009)

StufflerMike said:


> You answered your question by yourself.


Unless they have a substantial quantity of 7750 movements in their inventory, presumably they are going to run out of movements sometime fairly soon? Maybe in due course there will be an announcement of a inhouse replacement for the 7750????????


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Another German watch company utilizes Concepto (cam lever) and La Joux Perret (column wheel). Would those makers (copiers?) of the 7750 be viable alternatives for Damasko?
Or maybe Damasko are making their own copies of the 7750? Though, with all the alternatives (didn’t mention Sellita as well) why would Damasko invest all that money to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Time Exposure said:


> Another German watch company utilizes Concepto (cam lever) and La Joux Perret (column wheel). Would those makers (copiers?) of the 7750 be viable alternatives for Damasko?
> Or maybe Damasko are making their own copies of the 7750? Though, with all the alternatives (didn't mention Sellita as well) why would Damasko invest all that money to reinvent the wheel?


In a situation where 7750 movements at Damasko would be running out, the fact that Sellita has a SW 500 in its portfolio does not help. If you order today you will only receive the movements in a year, if at all. If I remember correctly Sellita movements, at least the 2824 clones, did not convince Konrad Damasko.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

StufflerMike said:


> In a situation where 7750 movements at Damasko would be running out, the fact that Sellita has a SW 500 in its portfolio does not help. If you order today you will only receive the movements in a year, if at all. If I remember correctly Sellita movements, at least the 2824 clones, did not convince Konrad Damasko.


Exactly. Their choice to use Sellita is not really a choice given delays in distribution, not to mention that Herr Damasko may be looking for a "better alternative." I wonder if Concepto or LJP would satisfy? It doesn't make sense to me financially (acknowledging I know nothing of the associated costs or Damasko's financial standing) to invest in the machinery/technology to develop yet another chronograph movement. I will say this: my faith in a Damasko-developed chronograph would be very high despite a lack of history, and I would be extremely excited to see what Damasko was able to "bring to the table" in continuing to produce a chronograph watch at the reasonable/accessible prices they currently are.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> I think it is not up to Damasko when and if the 7750/7750Si will be back. If you'd check the ETA website and check the availability of the 7750 you read:
> *ETA MECALINE CHRONOGRAPHS
> 7750 VALJOUX - UNAVAILABLE*


Time to call Selitta for some SW-500s


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

WatchMann said:


> The DC86 does not, and it is not listed in the C51 movement specs.


Phew my next chronograph supply chain is safe.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Commisar said:


> Phew my next chronograph supply chain is safe.


I should be getting mine (DC86) this coming week.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> I should be getting mine (DC86) this coming week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Wonderful. Please shareore a review or impressions when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Time Exposure said:


> Exactly. Their choice to use Sellita is not really a choice given delays in distribution, not to mention that Herr Damasko may be looking for a "better alternative." I wonder if Concepto or LJP would satisfy? It doesn't make sense to me financially (acknowledging I know nothing of the associated costs or Damasko's financial standing) to invest in the machinery/technology to develop yet another chronograph movement. I will say this: my faith in a Damasko-developed chronograph would be very high despite a lack of history, and I would be extremely excited to see what Damasko was able to "bring to the table" in continuing to produce a chronograph watch at the reasonable/accessible prices they currently are.


Ohh SOPROD is another alternative. They have just released a new "2824 class" movement called the Newton, but with allegedly better shock protection, a 42-44 hour power reserve, and a full balance bridge.

It's time only or time plus date.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Commisar said:


> Ohh SOPROD is another alternative. They have just released a new "2824 class" movement called the Newton, but with allegedly better shock protection, a 42-44 hour power reserve, and a full balance bridge.
> 
> It's time only or time plus date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


The Newton has been launched in 03.2020 already. Not many manufactures went up this alley. The Damasko A26 has a balance bridge as well a n d hardened parts. Would not make any sense for Damasko to go for the Newton now that the A26 has been launched.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Commisar said:


> Time to call Selitta for some SW-500s


Good idea, waiting list is long. If you order today you might be happy to get a batch in 2023.


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Damasko said on FB and insta that their c51 series calibres are the only German center minute chronograph.

Could that mean that they are making the C51 fully in-house now?? It almost appears so but I not confident enough in my own conclusion.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

orpheo said:


> Damasko said on FB and insta that their c51 series calibres are the only German center minute chronograph.
> 
> Could that mean that they are making the C51 fully in-house now?? It almost appears so but I not confident enough in my own conclusion.
> 
> View attachment 16114880


The C51-x is still based on a 7750 as you can easily detect when looking onto the base plate (7750 engraving).


----------

